# Mk5 airbag/steering wheel



## vw131999 (May 4, 2011)

HI HAS ANYONE TRIED TO REMOVE THE VW BADGE ON MK5 STEERING WHEEL AIRBAG, IS THIS POSSIBLE THKS


----------



## Cnyman (Jun 13, 2011)

Not really. The logo is part of the cover and the cover is part of the airbag assy. I bought a used GTI steering wheel and the guy sent me the busted airbag/cover with it and after deployment, the emblem was still kinda attached to the cover with some pretty strong glue or adhesive. I have seen some aftermarket decals that can be placed over the top of the existing one that were different color backgrounds for the VW on ebay recently. Based on what I see, I would not be inclined to try and pry it off. 

Here's a pic of an exploded airbag with the logo semi intact. 
http://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad204/cnyman_photos/Shifter/get-attachmentaspx.jpg


----------



## vw131999 (May 4, 2011)

Cnyman said:


> Not really. The logo is part of the cover and the cover is part of the airbag assy. I bought a used GTI steering wheel and the guy sent me the busted airbag/cover with it and after deployment, the emblem was still kinda attached to the cover with some pretty strong glue or adhesive. I have seen some aftermarket decals that can be placed over the top of the existing one that were different color backgrounds for the VW on ebay recently. Based on what I see, I would not be inclined to try and pry it off.
> 
> Thks buddy for that info, very useful thought and opinion:beer::beer:


----------

